# Home Vinyard



## sly22guy (May 12, 2010)

Finally got my little home vinyard planted. Thank god grapes love rocky hillsides cause thats what i got! Here is some pics if i can upload them.
Planted 6 Treminette 6 Pinot Gris 6 Pinot Noir 6 Merlot 3 Cab Sauvingnon 3 Cab Franc 3 Vidal Blanc & 3 Reisling. Im pooped


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2010)

Nice views of the vineyard and surroundings. Have fun with the journey.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 13, 2010)

very nice!! looks like a lot of hard work!


----------



## Racer (May 13, 2010)

Very nice start and great view you have there too!


----------



## sly22guy (May 13, 2010)

Thanks i left bout 20ft between the rows so ill have room to expand down the road, but i have a feeling that if all of these produce as they should ill have plenty and then some. Now i get to look forward to digging holes and setting up my trellis system and drip system! I do look forward to setting up there in the evenings with a bottle or 2 of wine and enjoy the views!


----------

